# Rubik's 360!!



## suhas2112 (Feb 2, 2009)

I just heard about this today!!! Does anyone know when it will be on sale???

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/lifestyle/4412103/Rubiks-360-the-first-review.html

OMG i am soooooooooo excited!!!!


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 2, 2009)

meh, doesn't look that good to me.

edit - Dan's 24? he looks about 12 on his website picture, lol.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 2, 2009)

Might be interesting. Looks a bit like those "maze in a ball" puzzles.


----------



## Garmon (Feb 2, 2009)

I heard something about this on the radio, August and new Rubik's Cube is the only thing I heard.


----------



## cwdana (Feb 2, 2009)

Yep - August:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/scott/rubiks-360


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 2, 2009)

this is all over the papers today. the daily mail wrote erik's name wrong.... so i emailed them to tell them that. i also mentioned to them that it wasn't a great article name "rubik's revenge" because that is actually another puzzle...


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 2, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> this is all over the papers today. the daily mail wrote erik's name wrong.... so i emailed them to tell them that. i also mentioned to them that it wasn't a great article name "rubik's revenge" because that is actually another puzzle...




epic fail then?

The media never get cubing stuff right.


----------



## Tomarse (Feb 2, 2009)

It will probably fail.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 2, 2009)

How do you lube it?


----------



## Athefre (Feb 2, 2009)

The name is a big turn-off. Many companies are adding 360 to the end of their product name now, I guess most people think it sounds cool and makes them want to buy the product (like *X-treme*).

XBox 360
Colgate 360
Anderson Cooper 360
Yahoo 360

etc.

Also, there are a few strange coincidences between Rubik and gaming.

Rubik's Game Cube -> Nintendo GameCube -> Nintendo Revolution (Wii codename) -> Rubik's Revolution -> Xbox 360 -> Rubik 360


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 2, 2009)

Athefre said:


> The name is a big turn-off. Many companies are adding 360 to the end of their product name now, I guess most people think it sounds cool and makes them want to buy the product (like *X-treme*).
> 
> XBox 360
> Colgate 360
> ...


Lol that diagram looks like a 9/11 conspiracy.


----------



## Edam (Feb 2, 2009)

cwdana said:


> Yep - August:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/scott/rubiks-360




HAH the telegraph article that pages links to lists Joey's age as 18, then further down the pages say's he's 17.

"Student Joel Gouly , 18, from Leeds, ..."

"The British blindfold 'speedcube’ champion is Joey Gouly, 17, from Leeds with a time of 48 seconds."


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 2, 2009)

The 360 would be a flop.

It is not a Rubik's puzzle, I mean it is more of a physical puzzle meant for balancing not solving.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 2, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> The 360 would be a flop.
> 
> It is not a Rubik's puzzle, I mean it is more of a physical puzzle meant for balancing not solving.



So any puzzle that's not a "Rubik's puzzle" will flop?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 2, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > The 360 would be a flop.
> ...


any non-rubik's puzzle they put the name Rubik's on will flop because the name gives people certain expectations


----------



## (X) (Feb 2, 2009)

> Players must get the coloured balls from an inner sphere into matching slots on the outer sphere by shaking them through a middle sphere that has only two holes.



That's why it'll be a flop


----------



## BigSams (Feb 2, 2009)

if this is not an actual product made by rubik, what the heck is point of using the rubik name?!?! i know that it would give the product a head start, but why would erno rubik allow it to happen? (profanity) like the revolution and this just ruin the trademark. hmph.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 2, 2009)

(X) said:


> > Players must get the coloured balls from an inner sphere into matching slots on the outer sphere by shaking them through a middle sphere that has only two holes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it'll be a flop



yeah, it really sounds like fun..... 

I wonder how you would scramble it back?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 2, 2009)

that doesnt look that exciting. itll probably get a lot of hype for a while until people realize what its like. kinda like the magic. i loved it for about a week until i realized that nothing ever changes for it


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 2, 2009)

BigSams said:


> if this is not an actual product made by rubik, what the heck is point of using the rubik name?!?! i know that it would give the product a head start, but why would erno rubik allow it to happen? (profanity) like the revolution and this just ruin the trademark. hmph.



I've never bought a single Rubik's product.
First cube was a horrible springless that I got in 1996.
Then, my friend gave me a Rubik's cube in 2007.
From there on... it's all cube4you stuff.

When I first saw this thread, I thought it's some sort of cube simulator using Xbox 360 controls. That would be much cooler.


----------



## shelley (Feb 3, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > rahulkadukar said:
> ...



The Rubik's Revolution is doing pretty well for a flop.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2009)

I think the difference in whether you think this will be a flop or not is in perspective only.

This and the Rubik's Revolution are the kind of toys that anyone can play with, and they've got the Rubik's name (and the Cube is popular now), so you can expect that they will sell a lot of copies among non-cubers. That's the perspective of the news, they're excited because this might be the Big Puzzle O' Th' Year, and it probably will if it's fun enough.

On the other hand, our perspective, as speedcubers, is a bit different - these kind of puzzles will probably be flops in our community. The kind of puzzles we're interested in are typically puzzles that require not only dexterity but lots of thought and memorization. The Rubik's 360 looks like something that, once you figure out all of its tricks and can solve it every time without wasting movements, it will become essentially a more difficult and longer version of the Magic. There's no real scramble and I think there will only be one real way to 'solve' it. It might be very fun to play with, but I agree that it won't catch on with speedcubers, and I don't think it'll ever become, say, a WCA-official puzzle.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 3, 2009)

They say in the article that this puzzle will repeat the success of the original 3x3....no offense to Dan, but I highly doubt that. Then again, I don't know what the hell it is 

"More than 350 million have been sold worldwide and the Cube retains a *cult* following" That's kind of insulting, dontcha think?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 3, 2009)

shelley said:


> The Rubik's Revolution is doing pretty well for a flop.


Really? How do you know?


----------



## Erik (Feb 3, 2009)

Uh oh, last night at 1:45 in the morning -yawn- I got a phonecall from... Australia (ABC, it's sort of the BBC in England)  and they want to do a little interview with me tonight about cubing and my upcoming thoughts about the 360...
Now as I always have little faith in new 'Rubiks' puzzles, I don't know anything about it yet and have no oppinion, though from what I've seen it's not that much of a rubiks kind of puzzle. (is it a puzzle anyway?) It would be a good idea to maybe give the 'average-cubers'-opinion' about this one?


----------



## panyan (Feb 3, 2009)

i doubt ill be getting one, i like twisting, not rolling around...


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, i don't see what's the big problem with shoving Rubik's name on the puzzles, if he came up with them. Rubik's snake, Rubik's magic, Rubik's clock.... Rubik's 360.

And it might be interesting. Considering most of us haven't even held the thing in our hands, I don't think we can really comment on how epic it's fun-ness might be. 

But yeah it's different from the cube... Pattern recognition vs I-don't-know-what. It'll probably be a more 'physical' puzzle than the cube. physical meaning the trouble with solving it without a guide for the first time would be less due to the fact that one is mentally not grasping how to solve it at all, and more a predigitation problem.


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 3, 2009)

Rubik's 360=Rubik's Fail


----------



## Odin (Feb 3, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > The Rubik's Revolution is doing pretty well for a flop.
> ...



I don't think The Rubik's Revolution is a flop. The Rubik's Revolution is so much fun, I love playing with it!


----------



## chrisness (Feb 3, 2009)

i actually saw this puzzle at a trade fair in birmingham at the weekend. i bumped into dan harris who was there to promote it. The other salesman said it was the first product to come out of the hungarian rubiks studio since the cube itself. so i guess theres no issue with selling the rubiks name to crappy knock-offs (ie the revolution).

the puzzle itself is quite fun and interesting, but it wont be popular amongst speedsolvers i dont think, because:

1, as mentioned, it is a bit like the magic in that there is only one scrambled state, so solving it will literally be the same every time.

2, there is no way it could be speed solved, because it works like spheres spinning on an axis with weights to hold them in certain orientations. if you tried to solve it fast, the inner spheres would end up spinning rapidly around there axis, and the solver cant exactly compete against gravity.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > The Rubik's Revolution is doing pretty well for a flop.
> ...


I don't know if she has specific data, and I certainly don't, but there certainly is a lot of circumstantial evidence that indicates it's done much better than most toys like it. I've seen several "best toys" or "toy of the year" awards for it, and those are often driven just by sales results (since most industries are afraid to pick something like that based on merit - sales are usually the driving force). Also, many big stores keep them in stock - places like Target and Wal-mart in the USA, for instance. Stores usually won't keep things like this taking up valuable shelf space unless they're selling. Also, it seems like everyone has heard of them. And I googled for "Rubik's Revolution sales" and found a link that said Amazon had it ranked #372 among toys and games. That might not seem very good, but when you consider it came out over a year ago, it's not bad at all.

I know this is all circumstantial evidence, but it does seem pretty likely that it has done pretty well for a flop.


----------



## Tomarse (Feb 3, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> Rubik's 360=Rubik's Fail



I lol'd


----------



## Faz (Feb 4, 2009)

Erik said:


> Uh oh, last night at 1:45 in the morning -yawn- I got a phonecall from... Australia (ABC, it's sort of the BBC in England)  and they want to do a little interview with me tonight about cubing and my upcoming thoughts about the 360...
> Now as I always have little faith in new 'Rubiks' puzzles, I don't know anything about it yet and have no oppinion, though from what I've seen it's not that much of a rubiks kind of puzzle. (is it a puzzle anyway?) It would be a good idea to maybe give the 'average-cubers'-opinion' about this one?



How did they get your number?

My dad heard the interview.


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's a video of it, featuring Tyson: http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=3906861&cl=11868358&ch=4226721&src=news


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 4, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> Here's a video of it, featuring Tyson: http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=3906861&cl=11868358&ch=4226721&src=news



lol > 

Tyson - Oh great yeah, you got it!
Guy - My technique is called the Mario technique, I shake it really hard and try and break it.


----------



## Erik (Feb 4, 2009)

http://tinyurl.com/ddzg26
The interview on Australian radio 
@ Fazrulz: they first emailed me


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 4, 2009)

> ERIK AKKERSDIJK: Yes, Ohhh.


The transcription was done poorly for his WR, it should be "YES!!!! (Arnaud)OHHHHHHAHAHOOOOOOO!!!!".


----------



## Erik (Feb 5, 2009)

aaa what is it with these radio stations. A dutch one called me (radio 1), that's the 3rd in 3 days!!! 
Anyway, they want that I try the 360 as soon as it's out then come to the studio and give some feedback. -sigh- 
It doesn't even seem like a fun puzzle....


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 5, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > The 360 would be a flop.
> ...



I mean they have a product that they should have named Six balls or something. I mean you are naming it Rubik's 360 but it is basically a device where you have to put balls into sockets. Note the *Physical* aspect.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Feb 5, 2009)

I had a call to from a Belgian radio station in which I appaered right before the EC. Too bad I know nothing about the puzzle.


----------

